# Đây là những kiểu tóc màu rêu hot nhất 2018 chị em đừng bỏ qua!



## uyenlam (10/6/18)

*Tóc màu rêu vừa sang trọng, vừa nữ tính khiến các tín đồ làm đẹp mê mệt. Dưới đây là những kiểu tóc màu rêu đẹp nhất chị em nên tham khảo.*

Những kiểu tóc dễ thương cho các nàng bạn nên tham khảo
Tóc màu rêu đang là xu hướng được nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp lựa chọn, là sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa cổ điển – hiện đại và luôn tạo cảm giác thu hút cho người đối diện. Đây là màu tóc cực tôn da, hợp với tất cả các nàng, thế nhưng để có được tóc màu rêu chuẩn bạn phải tìm được người thợ có đủ tay nghề.
Dưới đây là những kiểu tóc màu rêu đẹp nhất bạn nên tham khảo.

_

_
_Tóc màu nâu rêu sáng rất thích hợp cho nàng có tông trang điểm nhẹ nhàng. Xu hướng màu tóc nhuộm này giúp nàng có thêm lựa chọn để làm mới phong cách của mình. Màu tóc này giúp bạn giúp bạn che đi nhiều khuyết điểm trên mặt._

_

_
_Tóc màu rêu đậm mang lại cho bạn vẻ bề ngoài nữ tính hơn. Với kiểu màu này bạn có thể dễ dàng chọn kiểu tóc phù hợp. Bạn có thể chọn tóc ngang vai, tóc dài, xoăn hay uốn…_

_

_
_Tóc màu rêu nâu ánh kim sẽ sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất cho các cô nàng cá tính. Màu tóc này giúp tôn lên làn da trắng sáng rất hiệu quả mang đến sự sành điệu vô cùng hiện đại._

_

_
_Tóc màu nâu ánh rêu cũng là màu tóc đẹp nhận được sự quan tâm của các chị em. Màu tóc này tạo nên sức hút kỳ lạ khiến người đối diện khó mà rời mắt được._

_

_
_Tóc màu rêu ánh hồng được các nghệ sĩ lựa chọn nhiều, đặc biệt là các sao Hàn. Dù chưa phổ biến nhưng tóc màu rêu ánh hồng khiến chị em mê mẩn._

_

_
_Tóc màu rêu ombre là một trong những màu tóc được các cô nàng sành điệu ưu ái lựa chọn để làm mới bản thân, và đây cũng là màu tóc được nhiều sao K-pop lựa chọn. Hơn thế nữa, nó tạo nét quyến rũ và cuốn hút cho riêng bạn, khiến các chàng khó lòng rời mắt._​
Tuy là màu tóc đẹp nhưng tóc màu rêu rất khó giữ được màu sắc nguyên bản như bạn mới làm ở tiệm, bởi thế, nếu muốn có được màu sắc ưng ý, bạn nên tham khảo cách dưới đây.

Trước khi đi nhuộm tóc màu rêu 1 tháng bạn nên sử dụng dầu gội cung cấp đủ dưỡng chất và độ ẩm thiết yếu cho tóc. Ngay trước khi nhuộm không nên tự gội hay xả tại nhà vì có thể chúng sẽ ngăn cản tóc hấp thụ hóa chất tạo kiểu.

_

_
_Bạn chỉ được gội đầu sau khi nhuộm tóc 2 ngày._
​Khi gội đầu lần đầu tiên, bạn cần sử dụng bộ sản phẩm dành cho tóc nhuộm để khóa màu, làm chậm quá trình phai màu. Tuyệt đối không sử dụng nước nóng để gội đầu vì nước quá nóng là chất xúc tác khiến màu phai nhanh hơn và tóc dễ khô xơ, chẻ ngọn. Hơn thế nữa, sau khi gội đầu, phải dùng sản phẩm dưỡng tóc để bảo vệ tóc trước tác động của ánh nắng mặt trời, gió và khói bụi, để tránh được hiện tượng tóc bị xỉn màu.

Chúc các bạn luôn xinh đẹp với những kiểu tóc màu rêu nhé!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

